# Soft 99 Fusso wax



## arpuc

I used this for the first time yesterday. Fusso 99 light over a coat of harly wax. This stuff is like teflon. Very impressive.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I bought some a couple of weeks ago, the beading is amazing

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Delta4

arpuc said:


> I used this for the first time yesterday. Fusso 99 light over a coat of harly wax. This stuff is like teflon. Very impressive.


Any pics of the whole car, liking that colour 8) , have'nt tried any of the fusso range got to much as it is 8)


----------



## arpuc

Delta4 said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used this for the first time yesterday. Fusso 99 light over a coat of harly wax. This stuff is like teflon. Very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the whole car, liking that colour 8) , have'nt tried any of the fusso range got to much as it is 8)
Click to expand...

Another one I took at the same time. Will see if I can dig some others off my phone


----------



## Delta4

arpuc said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used this for the first time yesterday. Fusso 99 light over a coat of harly wax. This stuff is like teflon. Very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the whole car, liking that colour 8) , have'nt tried any of the fusso range got to much as it is 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another one I took at the same time. Will see if I can dig some others off my phone
Click to expand...

Nice, very nice indeed 8)


----------



## corradoman

Do you have a link to this please


----------



## s_robinson91

Where do you buy this from? Do you have to import it, can't find any in the UK?


----------



## ReTTro fit

http://nipponshine.com/product-category/wax/

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## arpuc

Look for the seller soft99uk on ebay. they are the official uk importer which I'd always use as there is talk of bad imitations from russia. It comes in light and dark paint options but there is little difference I think


----------



## arpuc

6 weeks since I applied this sealer. The car isn't garaged and has been washed 5 times since applying. The water still beads and sheets off. See the video taken today


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> http://nipponshine.com/product-category/wax/On iPhone using Tapacrap


love trying something that can last - ordered today . . .


----------



## corradoman

arpuc said:


> 6 weeks since I applied this sealer. The car isn't garaged and has been washed 5 times since applying. The water still beads and sheets off. See the video taken today


same here fantastic stuff 8)


----------



## arpuc

Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## arpuc

Washes into double figures now and still beading well.


----------



## darylbenfield

That's a great wax good choice!


----------



## Ht1469

darylbenfield said:


> That's a great wax good choice!


 We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!


----------



## arpuc

Ht1469 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great wax good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!
Click to expand...

I live in a rural area too and I find this stuff is great for easy cleaning, I use snow foam and then a 2 bucket wash. It comes up like it's just been waxed.


----------



## Ht1469

arpuc said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great wax good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a rural area too and I find this stuff is great for easy cleaning, I use snow foam and then a 2 bucket wash. It comes up like it's just been waxed.
Click to expand...

Many thanks. Will order some!


----------



## darylbenfield

Ht1469 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great wax good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!
Click to expand...

For a wax it does repel a fair bit. Other than that you are going down the ceramic/glass/quartz coating route!


----------



## Ht1469

darylbenfield said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great wax good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a wax it does repel a fair bit. Other than that you are going down the ceramic/glass/quartz coating route!
Click to expand...

For a novice this sounds very complicated and expensive. Am I correct?


----------



## legend139

Ht1469 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great wax good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the sticks, close to a farm, would you recommend this wax for a black TT that gets regularly dirty. My wife loves the colour, but I could do with applying a good base wax that will repel the muck and make cleaning so much easier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a wax it does repel a fair bit. Other than that you are going down the ceramic/glass/quartz coating route!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a novice this sounds very complicated and expensive. Am I correct?
Click to expand...

If a total novice better get a professional detailer to do this for you! Depends on the condition of the car before starting.

I've got a phantom black TT 3.2 V6 required a 2 stage machine polish go get 95% correction of scratched and swirl marks then coated with a ceramic coating. Took 2 n half days and cost me £500. Still holds up after 9 months taking care of the paintwork using the proper procedures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpuc

legend is right in saying its all about the prep, it's more time consuming than difficult. Spend the time to get the base the best you can and its plain sailing when it comes to sealants or waxes


----------



## Dreams1966

Me thinks I'll treat my little dolphin grey baby to some of this too


----------



## darylbenfield

Fusso isn't tricky to apply, just make sure you clay before hand (after washing) and a nice pre wax paint cleanser then bosh!

Coatings are trickier to apply and best to have them machine polished first to make the most out of a well prepped surface.


----------



## arpuc

7 months in now. Seems to have lost the quality of beading, dirt still comes off real easy though. Will use this as my wax for next winter without a doubt. Time to buy something new to test as a summer wax.


----------



## arpuc

and the next experiment is................................


----------



## tt9060

Someone say Fusso? 8) put it on my boxster S last year.


----------



## darylbenfield

Bouncers make very good waxes!


----------



## arpuc

******* UPDATE********
just short of 12months since I put a coat of this wax on. I've washed my car at least twice a month since and the car lives outdoor. Over the last 2 months I have applied a quick coat of Sonax BSD after a wash. I'm still quite happy with the results. I plan to strip this off soon and try something else for the coming winter.


----------



## KIFOO

darylbenfield said:


> Fusso isn't tricky to apply, just make sure you clay before hand (after washing) and a nice pre wax paint cleanser then bosh!
> 
> Coatings are trickier to apply and best to have them machine polished first to make the most out of a well prepped surface.


Hi daryl tried Fusso dark yesterday stripped off existing paint protection and applied to bonnet .result was very uneven dark & light patches  .Would you let complete area go white when wax is drying ,Fusso was hard to polish off when completely dry !Dont know wether I was putting on to much or not letting it dry properly .Had to strip it off & use a coat of swissvax much easier :lol: :lol:Any advice please mate


----------



## Danny1

KIFOO said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fusso isn't tricky to apply, just make sure you clay before hand (after washing) and a nice pre wax paint cleanser then bosh!
> 
> Coatings are trickier to apply and best to have them machine polished first to make the most out of a well prepped surface.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi daryl tried Fusso dark yesterday stripped off existing paint protection and applied to bonnet .result was very uneven dark & light patches  .Would you let complete area go white when wax is drying ,Fusso was hard to polish off when completely dry !Dont know wether I was putting on to much or not letting it dry properly .Had to strip it off & use a coat of swissvax much easier :lol: :lol:Any advice please mate
Click to expand...

Im no expert but I would guess you were putting too much on, 2 or 3 very thin coats would be better than 1 thick one.


----------



## KIFOO

Thanks mate may try it on another car , will try light coat and see how it goes :roll:


----------



## arpuc

Gave another fuss product a go this weekend. Nice results and plenty of shine. Time will tell how long it lasts.


----------



## foster2108

Going to try some of this in the Autumn as my winter protection


----------

